# I'll have to have a full hysterectomy!



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

I've been to the gyno yesterday for a follow-up visit after having been off the pill for two months to see if my uterine fibroids would shrink. There were a lot of things going on in the family the last weeks, so I didn't really have the time to worry about it, but my belly is getting bigger and bigger and I can't really sit comfortable anymore. So I kind of knew that the fibroids weren't shrinking. Well, the gyno confirmed my idea, they are still growing, so the only option is a hysterectomy because of the size, placement and how they grow. He advises to take out the ovaries as well, considering my age (almost 46) and because of the danger of having cysts there. So I'll have to have HRT-treatment as well after the operation. I'm not thrilled about any of this, but I guess it has to be done. Is there anyone who had a hysterectomy including ovaries here? Any advice about the operation and the recovery (gyno said I would be in hospital for 5-7 days and would need months to totally recover !!?? )Fay


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hugs to you!I am not in the same situation, but I know not every doc believes in removing the ovaries. They continue to be useful all of ones life. Could you get a second opinion?Here is a good gyn site for all women: web page


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi Fay, saw what you wrote on Roll Call, so thought I would jump over here and say hi







I had my uterus out when I was 29 due to endo, then last year at age 35 had the ovaries out, plus he took out the appendix for good measure.I had more endo even after 6 years and I kept having cysts. I was already on the HRT before the ovaries came out and I will be on it for a good while yet. Havent noticed anything unusual, but I dont get anymore hot flushes now since taking it.In Australia you get to stay in hospital for up to 7 days, but here in the US they kicked me out after 2 days, I could barely walk, and our insurance was covered for a few more days. I had a month off work as I cant sit down on my job. When I had the uterus out I was working in an office in Australia, and went back to work 10 days after surgery. But ended being off after a couple of days as I got sick.Take it easy afterwards, rest up as much as you can, get a nice fluffy pillow to hold to your stomach when you cough or go to the toilet, it works wonders.Good luck and keep us posted.Aussiedeb


----------



## BobbieC (Aug 12, 2001)

Fay,I think Linesse made avery good point about getting a second opinion about having to have your ovaries removed.It would save you having to take HRT if you could hang on to them.Some surgeons are all too keen to remove all our girlie bits and pieces,aren't they?You'll need to take things easy during the first few weeks after surgery,but most women recover quite quickly after this operation,so don't worry too much.Big hug for you,Bobbie


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hello Fay, I've been wondering how you've been in wild and windy Scotland with all that's been going on for you. I don't have anything remotely useful to say on the subject, but I hope all goes well for you with the hysterectomy. Do you have a date for your operation? love susan


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks Linesse, Coppin, BobbyC and Susan, for the hugs, advice and best wishes. The operation is on April the 19th (the day after the boys go back to school for the last term), and I should have made clear that it is up to me if all the girlie bits will be removed. Thing is, that as usual when in the presence of a dr I totally forgot to think straight and ask away. I just wasn't ready for the verdict: hysterectomy as soon as possible. This is in a private hospital, hence the choice of when and how. Our insurance in Holland has finally realised that we were not getting any service from them and has graciously agreed for all this to happen in a private hospital (at least I hope so, I'm to phone to really make sure tomorrow). But I should have asked lots of questions like how does it happen (I hope vaginally), is there a choice of how the anesthesia is given, and things like that. I'll gather my thoughts tomorrow and make a list and then I will phone the hospital. But I'm very grateful for any advice offered here,Thanks again,Fay


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Fay,My mother had a vaginal hysterectomy 12 years ago. They took out the uterus, but left the ovaries, since there was nothing wrong with them. The doctor said if you can, it's best to keep the ovaries. Since her hysterectomy was done vaginally, she had a very easy recovery. She was only in the hospital a few days and felt as good as new in about a week and had very little pain. But she didn't have fibroids, so I don't know whether yours can be performed vaginally or not. I have read that hysterectomies are the most over-performed operations there are, so I would just suggest that you get all the info on it that you can. Thinking of you,Stacey


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi FayI had my left ovary removed last year through a midline abdominal incision. Definitely a good a idea to write all your questions down and don't give up until you get answers to all of them. I was in hospital for 7 days. I think it is fairly normal in UK to be in hospital for 5-7 days. I was in for 7 because I had to wait for the wound to heal enough to have clips out. I hope you are able to have your hysterectomy vaginally and won't have to deal with a wound. After the op you will definitely need lots of tlc. When I was in hospital we were all advised (including the ladies who had had a hysterectomy vaginally) not to very much at all for the first 6 weeks - no housework (no hoovering, no lifting cooking pans, no pulling washing out of machine etc.). It was great while it lasted, having the cooking and ironing done for me. You will know when enough is enough because your stomach muscles will pull, and to begin with you will probably get tired really quickly. Even people I know who have had their op vaginally found this. They recommend that you leave about 3 months for full recovery.A good website to check out is http://www.hystersisters.com Everyone is really helpful there and is full of useful information.Hope this helps and best of luck with the op.Belindax


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I second the vote to look at www.hystersisters.comI am on that site every day, as my hyst is in 4 weeks. I am keeping my ovaries, as a laparoscopy back in Dec showed they look healthy.Best of luckKaren


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks Stace for your mother's story and Belinda and Karen for the hystersisters link. At first glance it does seem to have all the information needed (although it doesn't really cheer me up yet). But I allready found a great page with questions to ask on that site.Thanks again,Fay


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Fay.Firstly, there is a great site on hysterectomy support as well as much information on the surgery itself. www.hystersisters.comI had a hysterectomy with gallbladder removal for severe endo in jan 2001. I kept one ovary.I also suggest considering keeping at least one ovary even if they are prone to cyst formation. Reason being, my remaining ovary shut down completely after surgery for 6 months and I was in surgical menopause. It was the most horrible experience EVER. Depression, hot flashes, palpitations, night sweats etc.I did have a surgery after my hyst because I did have a cyst on my remaining ovary but I am still glad I kept it. I had a vaginal laparoscopic hyst so I didn't have to be cut abdominally. With your situation, well you've got very large fibroids so this is probably why you have to go abdominal.If the ovary is healthy, why remove it?take care and hope everything goes well.tiffany


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Thank you, Tiffany, for your post. It's a very informative website indeed. After reading some of it and having pondered about it for two days now, I'm inclined to keep the ovaries. There is no history of cysts in me or my family, nor any ovarian cancer, as far as I know they're perfectly healthy and I much prefer to have my own supply of hormones instead of having to go through HRT trying to find the right one and the right dose, years before I would have to go through the natural menopause. I received a whole packet of info today from the hospital with a book about hysterectomies. From it I do understand that for large fibroids they usually do an abdominal hysterectomy. Oh well, you can't have everything the way you want it (though of course I don't really want the hysterectomy in the first place, but it is necessary because of the way the fibroids are growing).I'm into all sorts of paperwork for the insurance, and I'll have to ask the consultant for a letter with my mecical indication, so I'll ask him also about everything I want to know, armed with a list, and I'll tell him I'm keeping my ovaries! Fay


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Fay,I'm sorry I didn't read this earlier, but it looks like you're getting things sorted out







I just wanted to say make sure you get a second opinion if you need one. I'm glad to hear you found out more about the ovaries and are thinking of keeping them. I always recommend at least a second opinion on hyst because if my mom had listened to a former gynocologist of hers, she would have had a hyst over 10 yrs ago, and her girlie parts are still going along fine. She had (has) endo, and the dr figured well you're not having any kids, you don't need the uterus, so let's take it out. She saw another dr for a second opinion, who kinda specializes in endo, and he lasered off the endo with a laparoscopy, and they were all good. Meanwhile hte first dr had piddled around with a D&C, then a lap where he just looked and said there's endo, but didn't laser it off, the idiot! Instead he recommended the hysterectomy. So mom had two laps when she only should have had one.Anyhow, good luck with all of this!!


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Fay.I am glad you are considering keeping your ovaries. Believe me when I tell you that they are extremely important to the regulation of hormones etc. HRT can't even come close to what the ovaries provide the body with, they can only simulate it. That's why I believe strongly against taking out healthy ovaries.Like I said, I did get a cyst and had to have a lap to remove it but the ovary was preserved and all is well now.Keep in mind also that if the ovaries should cause problems in the future, you can always have a laparoscopy to remove them if need be. Yes it's surgery but it can be a pretty minor one...especially compared to surgical menopause.The other thing about HRT is that it takes on average, one year to get it straightened out in a woman after surgery. That means one year of trying different things, patches, testosterone, progesterone and the like. Why put yourself through this if you have healthy ovaries. If your problem is fibroids, well the issue will be completely resolved with the hysterectomy with only uterus taken out.good luck Fay and do your homework!!!!That is to say, just inform yourself and don't always believe what the doctor says just because he/she is the doctor.take caretiffany


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Big hug to you. Everyone I know and ever spoke to who had a hysterectomy wishes they would have done it years before. They were so happy to have all those nasty problems gone and their recovery was easier than they expected. I hope the same for you!!!







P.


----------



## gemsab (Apr 4, 2002)

Fay, so glad you checked out Hystersisters! It is a wealth if info and support from ladies who have been there, done that. It was a life saver for me and I am now 1 year post. I am also on the chat team on the site (HSChatTeamEmily) and would like to invite you come and join us in chat. You will make great friends with kind and caring women. Hope to meet you there. Just hollar and let me know it is you. Good luck to you on the 19th! That is exactly one year and one day after my hyst. Hi to you other ladies who have joined hystersisters.......the best site on the web!!!!! Emmy Lou


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, Fay. I'm sorry you have to have a hyster., but it does sound like you're getting things sorted out fine. I'm glad you may be deciding to keep the ovaries. (I'm glad I still have my one, I think, even though it always seems to have a cyst on it.) It won't be a barrel of fun, but take advantage of the situation and have others pamper you for a while. Maybe you can actually get some reading and relaxation done too!


----------

